# Sex  on the beach.



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2018)

It's  Grunion time  out here.

Grunion are small ocean fish.  At high tide, the lady  grunion  come up on the beach and lay their eggs  on  the sand  and then wiggle

back into the water.  While  she's laying her eggs, the male  grunion  wrap themselves  around the ladies  and  deposit their sperm

all over the poor girl.  MANY  folks here participate  in this ritual  with buckets  and scoop  this mess; take it home, cook the fish and eat them.

Other folks just like to catch 'em and toss them back into the ocean.  It's very popular  during the season.

Best you "Google"  it for more details.   FUN  FUN  FUN.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 16, 2018)

Where is the beach you are referring to ?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

I thought this topic was going to be about a drink called Sex on the Beach...lol. I've never seen the Grunion but have heard about Grunion runs.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2018)

Traveler,  I live  near the Pacific  Ocean  near  the Palos Verdes  Peninsula.


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## kburra (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## terry123 (Mar 17, 2018)

What do you do, Falcon? Watch or scoop them up. I thought it was about the drink too!!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 17, 2018)

Interesting.
One is never too old to learn...
:wave:


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> View attachment 49827




Bartender, one for the road please.. 

Go Grunions!


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 17, 2018)

The way I recall it: "The Grunion are Running!... grab a bucket".


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2018)

I expected to at least see a bikini. :wink:


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2018)

Here ya go Pappy......enjoy !


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks Ike...you made my day.lease:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> Here ya go Pappy......enjoy !
> 
> 
> View attachment 49849


.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> Here ya go Pappy......enjoy !
> 
> 
> View attachment 49849



Gee Ike thanks. I'll probably spend the remainder of my life attempting to scour that image from my brain.








:yuk::lofl:


----------



## terry123 (Mar 17, 2018)

Rather not see that!!!


----------



## Lon (Mar 17, 2018)

Sex on the beech can be a real grind.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Mar 17, 2018)

Grunions sounds like a good name for a sports team!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 17, 2018)

Lon said:


> Sex on the beech can be a real grind.



A bit gritty...I was thinkin' of the drink.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 18, 2018)

SpicyTweed said:


> Grunions sounds like a good name for a sports team!



That's a good idea! 
This year's Super Bowl Champs, The Sacramento Grunions! 

What if it was also a body part? 
You know something like, "Geeze, I think I pulled my grunion at work today."


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2018)

I wonder if peeling grunions makes you cry.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

Do your grunions have bunions?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

How would you like to be in the middle of your mating session when a giant grunion walks into the bedroom, picks you up and tosses you into the bathtub? 

Not much fun, eh?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> How would you like to be in the middle of your mating session when a giant grunion walks into the bedroom, picks you up and tosses you into the bathtub?
> 
> Not much fun, eh?


May I think about it?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> May I think about it?



Well, yeah, mermaid, of course ...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

What's this, the Oscar winning "The Shape Of Grunion" ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

Grunion is the new trout.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2018)

50 shades of grunions.


----------



## IKE (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 18, 2018)

kburra said:


> View attachment 49832



Kburra,  Thanks for the picture.  They look exactly like the  ones I see here.  Guess they exist in different  places  world wide.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

_Fear of Grunions_ by Erica Jong
_The Happy Grunion_ by Xaviera Hollander

_Grunions with Onions_ -


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2018)

Isn't there a fragrant body oil with the same name as the title of this thread?  Sounds yucky!!


----------



## IKE (Apr 2, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Isn't there a fragrant body oil with the same name as the title of this thread?



Yes there is but if I was given a choice I'd take the 2nd option.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2018)

2nd option any time!!


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 25, 2018)

kburra said:


> View attachment 49832




Well I never!!!      Have they no shame!!!      In broad daylight too, you'd think that they'd find somewhere more secluded............:bigwink:


----------

